# Look ahead a year ago



## Vanda

Gente,

Não tenho problema algum com o sentido da frase, apenas estou procurando uma boa maneira de dizer a expressão em bom português:


> Look ahead a year ago - If you want to put today’s problems and worries into perspective, imagine how important they will seem if you look back in a year’s time.



Obviamente, há no título um jogo de palavras... que poderia ser.... ?


----------



## anjinho

Não é boa ingles - aposto que deve ser "Look *back* a year ago," implicando que, agora, as problemas do ano passado não parecem importante hoje.


----------



## Vanda

Na verdade é dum famoso livro, best-seller, de administração americano! E a intenção é de jogar com as palavras...


----------



## anjinho

Hum. Não sei como resolver "ahead" com "ago." Muito esquisito!


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Talvez funcione algo como: "Olhando para o futuro no ano passado".


----------



## Vanda

hmmm... Boa idéia, Casmurro! Hoje estou 'meio' vazada de idéias!  Obrigada.


----------



## anjinho

Concordo, Dom, mais não é bem-formado. Eu dizia "If, a year ago, you looked ahead to today..." por exemplo. Acho que o autor esta tentando formar um aviso na primeira frase "Look ahead a year ago," mais soa esquisito pra mi.


----------



## Vanda

Na verdade Anjinho, ele deseja que a pessoa se projete ao futuro, daqui a um ano, e que de lá, do futuro, olhe para hoje. Ao fazer isso, os problemas que hoje parecem uma montanha, quando olhados daqui a um ano, provavelmente irão parecer uma bobagem. A idéia é colocar os problemas na perspectiva correta. Não fazer "a mountain _out of a mole hill". 
_


----------



## anjinho

"...ele deseja que a pessoa se projete ao futuro, daqui a um ano, e que de lá, do futuro, olhe para hoje."

Entendi e concordo. Eu dizia "Imagine yourself, a year from now, looking back at today" para ser claro.


----------



## Vanda

Anjinho, estou traduzindo para o português, daí o pedido de tempestade cerebral para achar um jeito bem bonito de dizer isso no português.


----------



## anjinho

Desculpe-me! So queria descrever por que não tive certeza sobre o pensamento exato. Vou me calar ;>


----------



## Vanda

oops! Não é pra calar, Anjinho! Toda ajuda é bem-vinda!


----------



## andre luis

Parece aquele famoso filme: a volta dos que não foram...  
Ou olhar o futuro pelas imagens de ontem...


----------



## olivinha

anjinho said:


> Hum. Não sei como resolver "ahead" com "ago." Muito esquisito!


 
Oi, Anjinho,
Eu interpreto assim:
Imagine yourself a year ago thinking about your future (upcoming)problems.
Make sense?


----------



## Dom Casmurro

olivinha said:


> Imagine yourself a year ago thinking about your future (upcoming)problems


... only to find out that eventually they turned out much less severe than you expected them to be, at the onset.


----------



## white_ray

Concordo um pouco com o anjinho, na medida em que ‘ahead’ e ‘ago’ parecem meio incompativeis... 
Pensei bastante mas também não cheguei a nenhuma obra de arte!  Mas aqui vai uma tentativa:

*“Olhe adiante, passado um ano.”*
*“Imagine (o) seu futuro um ano depois/apos um ano.”*

Fica proximo da ideia do anjinho de _"Imagine yourself, a year from now, looking back at today"._

O que achas? Não sei se sera o ideal! 
wr


----------



## olivinha

*“Olhe adiante, passado um ano.” *
Desculpe, White Ray, mas não concordo; inclusive no fim da frase o autor diz: 
look _back_ (não adiante) in a year’s time.
Look back in a year's time: imaginar-se no futuro olhando pra atrás
Look ahead a year ago: imaginar-se no passado olhando pra frente
Esta é a minha interpretação.


----------



## white_ray

anjinho said:


> Desculpe-me! So queria descrever por que não tive certeza sobre o pensamento exato. Vou me calar ;>


Nem pensar anjinho!! As tuas observações permitiram-me compreender ainda melhor o sentido da frase!  Nothing like a native speaker behind a sentence!  
Além disso, este forum aprecia as pessoas opiniosas e palavrosas,  hehe
wr
Ja agora , se me permites umas pequenas correcçõezinhas diz-se:
- 'Não é um bom inglês' (_Não é boa ingles_); 
- 'mas soa-me esquisito' (PTP) ou 'me soa esquisito' (PTB) (_mais soa esquisito pra mim_) 
- 'eu diria'? (condicional?? 'I would say'?) (_Eu dizia_). 
[If you don't mind! ]


----------



## white_ray

E uma mera tentativa para "Look ahead", pois como dizia o anjinho "ahead" e "ago" formam uma dupla 'esquisita'!! 
Parece que faltou traduzir a parte que vincula a ideia ao 'passado'.

Que tal - *"Imagine-se daqui a um ano ollhando para tras."*
E mais ou menos este o sentido pretendido Vanda e anjinho?
Resta saber se soa bem e bonito! 
wr


----------



## Vanda

Tamabém está bom, Raiozinho! É uma ótima alternativa também!

Gente, pegando uma idéia aqui outra acolá, acabei com esta:
*Olhe para o dia de hoje desde o futuro*.


----------



## anjinho

Gosto da sua ideia, white_ray!


----------



## white_ray

Foi com a tua colaboração semantica anjinho!!  



anjinho said:


> Gosto da sua ideia, white_ray!


*'Olhe para o dia de hoje desde o futuro*.'
Another good idea!! 
wr


----------



## Alentugano

'Olhe para o dia de hoje *desde* o futuro.'

Este *desde* não me convence muito porque, de alguma forma, não me soa idiomático.
E o que acham de _'Olhe para o dia de hoje *a partir do* futuro.'_?


----------



## Carfer

Alentugano said:


> 'Olhe para o dia de hoje *desde* o futuro.'
> 
> Este *desde* não me convence muito porque, de alguma forma, não me soa idiomático.


 
Concordo com Alentugano. Sinceramente, a proposta que mais me agrada, até por ser a que literalmente melhor acompanha a frase original, é a de white_ray.


----------



## white_ray

Carfer said:


> Concordo com Alentugano. Sinceramente, a proposta que mais me agrada, até por ser a que literalmente melhor acompanha a frase original, é a de white_ray.


"Imagine-se daqui a um ano olhando para tras."
Talvez por ser justamente mais literal transmite a ideia clara e semanticamente, mas é um pouco mais complicada e não tão simplesmente consisa como a original _'Look ahead a year ago'_. 
Faltar-lhe-a uma ponta de estilo? 
"Imagine-se daqui a um ano olhando para o passado." ??
wr


----------



## Vanda

Por isso optei pela frase que mencionei anteriormente.  Faz um jogo com as palavras como no original, que também, conforme vimos, "não faz sentido", nem mesmo para os nativos.


----------



## white_ray

Vanda said:


> Por isso optei pela frase que mencionei anteriormente.  Faz um jogo com as palavras como no original, que também, conforme vimos, "não faz sentido", nem mesmo para os nativos.


Entendo, claro. Soa mais bonito? Mas como dizia o Alentugano esse 'desde' também não me convenceu!  De qualquer das maneiras são todas boas alternativas e também é tudo uma questão de preferência!
wr


----------

